# Training my dogs to look like they like each other



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Boredom has resulted in me starting a poodle blog which has put me in my present training dilemma. In taking pictures for it, I at times need the dogs to sit beside each other. This was not happening naturally when I told them to sit so I started working on training them to do so on command. I was using the command "close."

This is turning out to be impossible. They really do not want to be side by side. At first I put Shasta into a "sit stay" and tried to coax Sherlock next to her then commanded him "sit close." He would sit but he stepped back before doing so. This is not unusual. I have noticed he steps back before sitting even when sitting on his own (weird dog - what can I say.) And Shasta would stand up if I slid him over next to her.

So I changed my tactic and reversed it. I put Sherlock in a "sit stay" and told Shasta to "sit close." Shasta would cooperate but Sherlock would spring up like someone let his but on fire. In the last few weeks, I have gone back and forth getting one down only to have the other pop up. If you added Benny Hill music and sped it up, it would be Keystone Cop funny.

The only success I have had is to physically pick Sherlock up and put him next to Shasta while doing my best to keep a hand in front of her for stay. 
If I get them where I want them, I can get them to be in a stay long enough to get what I want. 

Anyone have a trick to get these two on speaking terms and buddy up? Since the name of the blog is 2spoos, having only one spoo per photo defeats the point.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

And may I add holding and using the clicker at the right time is turning out to be very tricky. The dogs don't know which one I am clicking for and I have needed both hands to manipulate the dogs. I haven't even tried to hold the camera at the same time this is all happening. Is there a way to do this without the clicker or am I going to have to get the hang of using it for two dogs at once?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i'd take the easy way out and rename the blog "2spoos - one at a time." interesting how they interact - or don't. do they sleep together of their own volition? a lot animals in multiple animal households curl up together. my two lowchen never did. that's because the female knew she was royalty and the male was just a plebeian joker. she was dominant and after a few arguments over food, she even taught him to wait to drink until she was done. wondering if your boy is being deferential.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Lol Patk. Yes! Renaming the blog is brilliant. I could call it Banging My Head because dealing with my two; I find a wall and do that often.

My two have a love/hate relationship. There is two years between them in age and their personalities could not be further apart. They never cuddle each other, but always have to be in the same room. They engage each other in play three or four times a day but then head to their separate leather chairs to veg. 

I think one of the big problems between the two is they have never figured out who is dominate. It changes for them constantly. The one that has the size advantage is out smarted so their battles have never resulted in a true winner. And - horror of horrors - they take turns humping each other. As they were both fixed at very young ages (Shasta at six weeks with laparoscopy since she was a puppy mill rescue,) it isn't a sexual thing but an act of dominance. Every time I turn around a different one is on top. 

But the thing that makes this training problem so hard is they haven't figured out where I fit into the hierarchy. Their desire to please me is only as good as the treat I am holding and I find myself sleeping at the foot of the bed some nights. If I was leader of the pack, I could easily lead them to putting their fannies side by side and sitting. 

The more I type about the problem the clearer it is becoming - I need to give up and go get some gerbils. They don't sit, stay, or close - but at least they meet expectations.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

At dog class we used to play musical hula hoops... just like musical chairs, except the dogs had to sit inside the hula hoop when the music stopped. Since I had two spoos and wanted to work them both, I practiced heeling with them several times a day, side by side. I chose to put the young male right next to my left leg and the female heeled on his left side. I used separate leashes at first, so that any tugging by the dogs would not transmit to the other dog. Both dogs already heeled nicely separately, but together was a challenge. They caught on quickly to this "new weird way" of heeling and within a few weeks they were winning at musical hula hoops. I am pretty sure that if you practiced heeling with your pair, together and then as a tandem, that it would make photographing them together easier. Poodles are smart and learned behavior does carry over into other activities. They have to know what you want... and it has to be worth their while. Oh, and for the record, those two spoos never slept together unless I put them in a single crate. Let's just say a diva does not share!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I disagree with the 'dominante' humping thing. I have found that it is more of an awkward social interaction and seems to mean very little as far as who's 'boss.' 

Yours is an interesting problem of which I have little advice. It does make me think of the photo on my mantle taken many years ago at my Sheltie's 13th birthday party. (I know, I know lol). We lined up all the dogs that attended. Some of which had never met and two of which HATED each other (females who had several times attempted to destroy each other). It worked rather well and it's a photo I will treasure forever since none of those dogs are alive today, but they were a special assortment of heartdogs. Seems to me, we had properly worn them out, and slowly placed each in a sit or down stay. Their leashes were on them, but dragging (no people in the photo or holding leashes). The photo was snapped quickly and we separated the dogs. We, (the pet humans) made sure we were calm and relaxed and we moved normally - no tense, jerky movements or sharp voices - all soothing and calm. 

Maybe you are too tense (they will feel it) and just need to learn to relax and have fun. So the photo isn't perfect, we all know your dogs are, so take your time and just have fun.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Charmed - the hoopla hoop is genius. That would give them a visual of the space I wanted them in. I will hunt down one and try it. I can first reward them for standing in it, then work towards sitting in it. 

They walk together at heel pretty well. They have to for safety reasons since I live downtown in the US's fourth largest city. (see my "stupid question" post in General Forum.) The problem - and it isn't a problem except in the creative sense - is being spaced out when sitting. 

























There are times when I would love a shot with them and a flower in bloom or graffiti where it was a tight shot. I need them close to do this. I can photoshop out leashes or out-of-place hairs, but I can't smoosh them together. 

And as for the perfect picture or me being tense, both are mute. I would not do this if I didn't think there was fun in it for all three of us. And it is a humor blog where the less perfect they are, they better. In fact, this is a shot I would use in a narrative because it says so much more than the first:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Have you tried super high value treats held up in front of your face as a way to get them both to focus on that rather than each other. I hear you on what their relationship is like though. Lily and Peeves have a major love/hate thing going on, although Lily is clearly the boss of the relationship. He would be very sad without her though.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

have you seen the two-dog leash (otherwise known as a dog coupler)? it actually "forces" the dogs to be rather close together when leashed for a walk. i think maybe try it - with treats, of course, to assure them it's a good thing. if they will walk in it, maybe they can then be put into a sit position with the coupler in place. they will then have to sit rather close to one another. 

btw, even though my female lowchen was royalty and the male was a peasant, she did occasionally consent to play with him - after he begged and begged. he did occasionally try humping, but sometimes from the wrong end - mostly because to him it really was play, not an attempt to dominate, i think. i wish i had a picture of him doing that and her looking over at my mother and me with this "where did you get this idiot?" look on her face. after awhile, as he was the bigger dog, she would only consent to play if they were both flat on their bellies face to face - mouthing only. see, girls rule!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I wonder: who is training who? and who is dominant? Once established, a clear hyrarchy makes for better harmony. This is an interesting dilemma. Do tell us how things go and how you manage it all.
Eric


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

4 weeks Later







frist time in a bed together



I had the same problem. Bella 7 and the new one came in. For 4 weeks Bella just ignored her or moved it she came close. Bella was trained to sit and stay, then Cayenne was trained, and they know they will get a really good treat so not problem if they want their treat they run and sit down next to one another. By the way they pay and romp together. If I scold the new one, she runs to Bella and sits between her front legs. Now they are toys and a teacup


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. Since they are poodles, they usually pick up a trick in a session or two. That is why I am surprised I am having such a tough time with this one. They really don't want to be up next to each other. If I put out a one spoon of peanut butter they don't have any problems both licking it and wrapping their tongues together. However, even when doing this, they stand facing each other - not side by side. I think I am battling a natural instinct and I am just going to have to be patient on this one.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you have a narrow hallway in your house where they would have no choice but to be next to each other to get the peanut butter spoon?


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Do you have a narrow hallway in your house where they would have no choice but to be next to each other to get the peanut butter spoon?



I have a broom closet.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

The Opera Poodle said:


> And may I add holding and using the clicker at the right time is turning out to be very tricky. The dogs don't know which one I am clicking for and I have needed both hands to manipulate the dogs. I haven't even tried to hold the camera at the same time this is all happening. Is there a way to do this without the clicker or am I going to have to get the hang of using it for two dogs at once?


I feel your pain. Me and my daughter live next door to each other and we have spoos that are 2 months apart in age. Sometimes I feel like I have 2 spoos too :in-love: They are still puppies and getting them to sit for pictures together is pretty hilarious. Piper and Bodhi tend to get hysterical for treats and they start doing all the tricks in their repertoire but the resulting pictures can be good too. They are clowns, after all. I know this is not the advice you were seeking but you know, that's how it goes on forums and besides, I take every opportunity to post pictures of my poods.








[/url]

pr


----------

